# The Waiting Room



## abraxas (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## AF44 (Nov 4, 2008)

that sky is epic

nice shot


----------



## abraxas (Nov 4, 2008)

AF44 said:


> that sky is epic
> 
> nice shot



Thanks.  I was shocked the structure wasn't covered in graffiti.


----------



## Toxic Toast (Nov 4, 2008)

great shot, the sky looks almost like tie-dye or somthing, very neat,


----------



## abraxas (Nov 5, 2008)

Toxic Toast said:


> great shot, the sky looks almost like tie-dye or somthing, very neat,



Thanks.


----------



## duncanp (Nov 5, 2008)

someone has lightroom?

if so, guess how i guessed lol 



anyway nice shot :thumbup:


----------



## rufus5150 (Nov 5, 2008)

Love the shot. I wish we could see a larger version -- the sky is amazing but the compression really posterizes it.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Nov 5, 2008)

very strong image, is that hell's waiting room


----------



## abraxas (Nov 5, 2008)

duncanp said:


> someone has lightroom?
> 
> if so, guess how i guessed lol
> 
> anyway nice shot :thumbup:



Thanks.  Actually, I'm working with a copy of CS2.  My economy went wing-wang before I could buy the cool toys. 



rufus5150 said:


> Love the shot. I wish we could see a larger version -- the sky is amazing but the compression really posterizes it.



Thank you. I think I got a little out of hand sharpening the clouds.  



Jeff Canes said:


> very strong strong, is that hell's waiting room



Cool.  & sort of. Here's what I was thinking;



> And you will have a window in your head.
> Not even your future will be a mystery any more.
> Your mind will be punched in a card and shut away in a little drawer.
> When they want you to buy something they will call you.
> ...


----------



## beveziers (Nov 5, 2008)

very great sky view !!!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Nov 5, 2008)

abraxas said:


> -Cool. & sort of. Here's what I was thinking;


Well I can insure you that I was not thinking that deep.  Just took a cue from daithi33 current Stairway to Heaven post.  My first thought was elevator to heaven or hell


----------



## jv08 (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice shot! The sky is amazing.


----------



## abraxas (Nov 7, 2008)

beveziers said:


> very great sky view !!!



Thanks.



Jeff Canes said:


> Well I can insure you that I was not thinking that deep.  Just took a cue from daithi33 current Stairway to Heaven post.  My first thought was elevator to heaven or hell



I wasn't either- the quote was something I heard on TV that just kind of stuck   That is a cool cue going the ~other way.



jv08 said:


> Nice shot! The sky is amazing.



Thank you.


----------



## Synnove (Nov 7, 2008)

Very striking.  I wasn't sure what the photo would be with the thread title.  Nice work.


----------



## abraxas (Nov 7, 2008)

Synnove said:


> Very striking.  I wasn't sure what the photo would be with the thread title.  Nice work.



Thank you-  Just a place to await your fate.


----------



## duncanp (Nov 8, 2008)

abraxas said:


> Thanks.  Actually, I'm working with a copy of CS2.  My economy went wing-wang before I could buy the cool toys.




ahhh,

shame because the way the sky had gone slight noisy looked like how removing the blue channel in monochrome works in lightroom.


----------



## abraxas (Nov 8, 2008)

duncanp said:


> ahhh,
> 
> shame because the way the sky had gone slight noisy looked like how removing the blue channel in monochrome works in lightroom.



Sounds like what I did in cs2.  I'm hoping things start moving upward this next spring, until then though, I'm pretty happy with what I have to work with.


----------

